# Natural/Herbal Test boosters while "on"



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 7, 2013)

I read somewhere on here the other day someone (maybe cashout?) was taking a Natty Test booster while on gear to increase free test.   How well does this work? and what works best..  I have some DAA and Maca root on hand just figured it wouldn't work while "on".


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

If your desire is to increase free test try running proviron. This is what I use.

Bro Science says that Methoxyisoflavone (an Isoflavones) will release bound test and 
Di-indolyl-methane or DIM is said to release protein bound test. I have never used any of these.

I would save the natty boosters for PCT (and I think DAA is as effective as anything).

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 7, 2013)

I never really had much luck with natty test boosters. Sure, I could feel a little boost in my test from time to time, but no more than seeing my wife naked or winning a hand with pocket aces. Waste of money, if you ask me.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

Not me. There is no value using a "test booster" while supplementing exogenous testosterone if the purpose is to stimulate the HPTA and increase natural test production, it won't work. The HPTA is a feed-forward and negative loop back system and using a front-end stimulator or back end inhibitor will not "trick" the HPTA into think it needs to produce more test. Save your money and wait until you are off you test.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

save that stuff for when your not on.  it wont do anything for you now.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 7, 2013)

Idk the science, or lack of. IMO all of the "natural testosterone boosters" are more snake oil offered by the billion dollar (unregulated) supplements industry......marketing at its finest


----------



## Spongy (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree and disagree...  For the most part people overpay for them, but they do work.  I did some bloods to try and figure out the difference and noticed a fairly significant increase in my levels (before TRT).  Nothing NEAR the effects of actual test, but still pretty impressive for a pill.  Now, is it worth the $79 they charge for it, HECK NO!  But if you could find it for $30-$40 or so it might actually have some benefit off cycle.  



grind4it said:


> Idk the science, or lack of. IMO all of the "natural testosterone boosters" are more snake oil offered by the billion dollar (unregulated) supplements industry......marketing at its finest


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Idk the science, or lack of. IMO all of the "natural testosterone boosters" are more snake oil offered by the billion dollar (unregulated) supplements industry......marketing at its finest



There are two fundamental types of "test boosters" that do actually work through separate mechanisms.

1 - Back end inhibitors - the most popular over the counter products contain either 6-oxo or ATD. Both are AIs that will inhibit the conversion of test to estrogen and therefore preserve more test in the system and result in an overall increase in test. 
2 - Front end simulators - the most popular right now is DAA. Front end simulators act on either the hypothalamus or pituitary to trigger the production of LH or FSH and signal the testes to ramp up test output.

I've personally run both separately and together and they do produce increases in test as much as 36% in my body. The most effective option is to run both together. The effects do begin to attenuate after about 12 weeks.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cashout said:


> There are two fundamental types of "test boosters" that do actually work through separate mechanisms.
> 
> 1 - Back end inhibitors - the most popular over the counter products contain either 6-oxo or ATD. Both are AIs that will inhibit the conversion of test to estrogen and therefore preserve more test in the system and result in an overall increase in test.
> 2 - Front end simulators - the most popular right now is DAA. Front end simulators act on either the hypothalamus or pituitary to trigger the production of LH or FSH and signal the testes to ramp up test output.
> ...





yea, they do work.  Not to the tune of their pricetag.  But fuck, they work.  DAA is the best, cheapest single T booster you can use.


Again, 200mg of decent tes would have 20x more effects but if your not going to inj or have another reason for using them you will see a gain on paper, and should be able to notice it too.

But please dont go out and spend a lot of coin on these products.  They are for a dumb ass in the gym who wants to be cutler.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 7, 2013)

i got a tub of test powder from usplabs when they were running a special, never used it just opened it and decided to not use it! 

not sure if i can post this but if someone wants it, shoot me a pm and we will trade for something?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

j2048b said:


> i got a tub of test powder from usplabs when they were running a special, never used it just opened it and decided to not use it!
> 
> not sure if i can post this but if someone wants it, shoot me a pm and we will trade for something?



theres a section for that.  but il leave it


----------

